# The Seiko 9f quartz movement.



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Possibly a bit geeky but thought this was an interesting read... I knew that GS take things seriously but this is impressive!

https://wornandwound.com/a-look-inside-grand-seikos-9f-quartz-movement/


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Its not a great deal different from the 8j41 you can get in the sacm171 for about 400 quid new. Or in older dolces that you can get. I was lucky enough to pick up a late 90s 8j41 for my dad from romania for less than 100 quid. Movements have similar specs and time keeping and are thermocompensated. Some of the later king and grand quartz are nigh on too for a few hundred notes.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

You can see the same features in the sacm. The heavy sword hands they refer to. And the seconds hand which hits the markers precisely with no quiver.









It makes the 8j41s a relative bargain. Again here is the manual for my sacm confirming the same accuracy as the 9f. And similar calibers with additional day date functions etc.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Not seen a Dolce before - very nice and a comparative bargain!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

relaxer7 said:


> Not seen a Dolce before - very nice and a comparative bargain!


 i came across them by chance a few years ago on creation, they appear expensive for such a simple looking seiko qtz at first glance they look like a 30 quid entry level qtz, which is part of the appeal. But the specs are impressive. In the flesh the fit and finish is a cut above. It still works out as a 400 quid plus if you buy new with import duty from Japan, but they do crop up used and are usually mint. They make a bargain second hand I think for a couple of hundred if you can find one. Mine was used but came as a full set and had never been worn its a 2018. The original strap is gen croco but a bit naff so factor in another 30 quid for a decent one and used you can get a pretty rare watch with impressive specs for a couple of hundred. Its the sort of think you can wear all the time as a grab and go and always be on time!

impressive specs apart from the movement include inner coated ar sapphire, dial batons in stainless, and seikos diashield to protect the case. Its a Q Watch...If it was a car it would be an original M5 :biggrin:

https://www.seiyajapan.com/products/seiko-dolce-quartz-sacm171

good video here


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

Nigelp said:


> Its not a great deal different from the 8j41 you can get in the sacm171 for about 400 quid new.


 Thanks Nigelp; that's exactly what I've been looking for lately, and is now next on my list of acquisitions.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Shoughie0 said:


> Thanks Nigelp; that's exactly what I've been looking for lately, and is now next on my list of acquisitions.


 look on ebay you should find a minter as new being sold used for anything for between 2 and 300 which will save you a bit of cash on the new price and avoid import duty from Japan, they are JDM watches, but one or two do pop up on the bay with sellers who have brought them into the uk already and are selling them on. They tend to be in excellent condition as most people buy them as dress watches. Also if you go on the bay and just put in seiko 8j41 you will find some even cheaper than the sacm 171 though i think the sacm is by far the nicest. :thumbsup:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

There's a nice gold cased snowflake dial on ebay at the minute.


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

I've liked these from a while back, when I was looking into High Accuracy Quartz (HAQ).

There's a new one someone imported and didn't like the size of on eBay at the moment for a bargain -- very tempted, someone buy it to save me.

If I was a couple of mm larger and had a date I'd have already pulled the trigger.

Can I get away with a 33.5mm... :hmmm9uh:


----------

